# Best car for Taxi



## heather (14 Aug 2006)

Anyone got any advice as to what car would be the best to be used as a taxi? Was thinking about either a low mileage 2nd hand diesel (possibly a bmw 520) or something less luxurious brand new (Skoda Octavia?) Thinking about reliability when pushed over really high mileage, comfort (I plan to spend a lot of time in it!) and which is best economically?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (14 Aug 2006)

Octavia I'd say. Loads of Taxi drivers using them.


----------



## Humpback (14 Aug 2006)

Given the quality of most taxis in the Dublin area at the moment, any car from 1997, 1998 or 1999 should do nicely.


----------



## pennypincher (14 Aug 2006)

Also most of the taxi drivers I talk to get automatics to save their legs and arms!


----------



## magunkey (15 Aug 2006)

No Question. Mazda 626. 2001/2002.  Immaculate condition for less than 5K. The prices took a big hit with the launch of the 6. Biggish, very comfortable, totally relaible, cheap as chips!


----------



## Mrs Mac (16 Aug 2006)

Lexus LS400 (I think) its big and very very comfy.  Hubby has one and will never drive anything other than a Lexus again.


----------

